# Wifi Tether Miui 1.10.7



## JonElCanche (Jun 12, 2011)

Is there anyway to get wifi tether to work with Miui 1.10.7? Thanks


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

JonElCanche said:


> Is there anyway to get wifi tether to work with Miui 1.10.7? Thanks


It works just fine. Always has for me.


----------



## JonElCanche (Jun 12, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> It works just fine. Always has for me.


The built in wifi tether works for you or an app?


----------



## kadalaer (Sep 24, 2011)

JonElCanche said:


> Is there anyway to get wifi tether to work with Miui 1.10.7? Thanks


I've used barnacle wifi tether from the market works fine on my DX


----------



## JonElCanche (Jun 12, 2011)

kadalaer said:


> I've used barnacle wifi tether from the market works fine on my DX


And you are on Miui 1.10.7? Barnicle shows that it is working but other devices don't see anything.


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

JonElCanche said:


> And you are on Miui 1.10.7? Barnicle shows that it is working but other devices don't see anything.


In all tests I've done on MIUI (1.10.7 & 1.10.21) using WIFI Tether(current beta 3-1.6), Open Garden (cur. MKT ver.) & Barnacle (cur. MKT ver.):
1.) None can function in AP (infrastructure) mode, only Adhoc (many secure PCs will not allow Adhoc wireless connection).
2.) Barnacle does not have WPA encryption, only WEP (most use WPA as wep is easy to break). Can't get it to work at all on 1.10.21
3.) Internal WIFI Tether has setting on 10.7 but are unavailable, & completely removed on 10.21


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I've used the same wifi tether every since I rooted my phone, its the old tether that was removed from the market. Since then I've never updated it and it always works like a charm. Worked on 10.7 and works on .21 as well. Ad hoc tho, I never do encryption so I don't know if the AP works.


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> I've used the same wifi tether every since I rooted my phone, its the old tether that was removed from the market. Since then I've never updated it and it always works like a charm. Worked on 10.7 and works on .21 as well. Ad hoc tho, I never do encryption so I don't know if the AP works.


Hope you're in a safe place, as client access restriction doesn't work on the DX, without encryption, anyone can easily get access to your rooted phone


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> Hope you're in a safe place, as client access restriction doesn't work on the DX, without encryption, anyone can easily get access to your rooted phone


Yeah, middle of Montana. It does have notifications if anyone connects, just no encryption. So if I have it nearby I can just make sure no-one else hops on. Never had a problem with it, but I could see it be a problem in a big city possibly.


----------



## JonElCanche (Jun 12, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> I've used the same wifi tether every since I rooted my phone, its the old tether that was removed from the market. Since then I've never updated it and it always works like a charm. Worked on 10.7 and works on .21 as well. Ad hoc tho, I never do encryption so I don't know if the AP works.


Could you share the .apk that you use, please?


----------



## goatastic (Jun 23, 2011)

I use 2.0.7 and it works like a charm AP mode and everything. It can be found here http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/ as well as the more current versions


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

goatastic said:


> I use 2.0.7 and it works like a charm AP mode and everything. It can be found here http://code.google.c...id-wifi-tether/ as well as the more current versions


Are you using encryption? can you go to Menu->Show Log and post it here?


----------



## JonElCanche (Jun 12, 2011)

All the wifi tether apps show up in my status bar like they are workig but no device can find anything when scanning for wifi. Do I need to change a setting or something?

I have also tried WugPacked GB Tether Patch and still the same.


----------



## kaseykrehbiel (Jun 13, 2011)

goatastic said:


> I use 2.0.7 and it works like a charm AP mode and everything. It can be found here http://code.google.c...id-wifi-tether/ as well as the more current versions


I tried the Beta 3.x version and it did the same thing a previous poster reported - it said it was working but nothing could find the SSID. After installing the 2.0.7 version it worked perfectly. Two thumbs up!


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

kaseykrehbiel said:


> I tried the Beta 3.x version and it did the same thing a previous poster reported - it said it was working but nothing could find the SSID. After installing the 2.0.7 version it worked perfectly. Two thumbs up!


In AP or Adhoc mode? With WEP encryption? Can you go to Menu->Show Log in the app and post it here?


----------



## inswva (Oct 13, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> In AP or Adhoc mode? With WEP encryption? Can you go to Menu->Show Log in the app and post it here?


I'm running Android Wifi Tether v2.0.7 in ad-hoc mode with WPA. I'm running 1.10.21 but it worked the same on 1.10.7. Here is a screen cap:


----------



## kaseykrehbiel (Jun 13, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> In AP or Adhoc mode? With WEP encryption? Can you go to Menu->Show Log in the app and post it here?


AP mode. Worked great. My screen cap looks just like the one above.


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

kaseykrehbiel said:


> AP mode. Worked great. My screen cap looks just like the one above.


If your log is the same as above, you are in Adhoc mode (read the log)


----------



## jkpair (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah that's definitely not ap mode.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Thread moved to general droid x section. Developer section is currently for releases only Thanks.


----------

